# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  سبعة أشياء خلقها الله عزوجل لم تخرج من رحم؟؟

## هبة السماء

عن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب عليهما السلام أنه قال:
في حديث له مع ملك الروم إن ملك الروم ساله فيما سال 
عن سبعة اشياء خلقها الله عز وجل لم تخرج من رحم , فقال آدم وحواء ,
وكبش إبراهيم, وناقة صالح,وحية الجنة,والغراب الذي بعثه الله عزوجل 
يبحث في الارض,والخفاش الذي عمله عيسى بن مريم فطار بإذن الله 
من كتاب الخصال
للقمي رحمه الله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي هبة السماء اشكرك على الموضوع البسيط والحلووو..

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

أشكركِ أخت هبة السماء على هذه المعلومة
تحيــــــــــــاتي لكِ

----------


## نور الشمس

معلومه رائعه يا هبة السماء

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ام باسم

اشكرك على الموضوع

----------


## صمت الجروح

مشكورة خيتو عالموضوع


ربي يعطيكِ العافيه



بانتظار الجديد


صمتـ الجروح .......

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المعلومه

يعطيكِ ربي العــافية

دمتي بكل خير ..

تحياتي 

حور العين

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اختي ( ام السادة )*

*وعساش على القوة* 

*وتسلمين على المعلومة* 

*تحياتي لك اخية* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## دمعة قلم

هبة السماء مشكووره خيا على الملعلومه الجديده بصراحه اول مره ادري بهذا الشي اشكرك من اعماق قلبي 

تقبلي تحياتي  أخوكِ دمعة قلم

----------


## هبة السماء



----------


## العجمية

اختي العزيزة شكرا ع هاي الموضوع الجميل
تحياتي لج العجمية

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك الف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه ع الطرح*
*بارك الله فيك*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------

